# When and where is a good place for cats



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Looking for a good place to try for some big cats end of March early April this year. Been down there once for cat fish but haven't had much luck. Also when do the skip jack start running?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What part of the river are you interested in? Hot water discharges is where I would start but those are getting fewer and fewer every year.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Eastern side around wheeling weirton pike island somewhere in that general area


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Start at the Cardinal plant and on the downstream sides of all the barge piers. Structure with current breaks. The old wing dam behind Brown Island. River and creek mouths and also upriver of those creeks can also be good.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Probly not gonna jave a boat so need somewhere accessable from shore


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats a tough time of the year in this area, no real blue population up here. Could probably pull some channels from creek mouths but flatties you will probably need a boat. I typically don't start catching decent cats around here until mid-may.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

What about around marietta somewhere


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mouth of the Kanawha river blues and flathead


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

DShaw1989 said:


> Probly not gonna jave a boat so need somewhere accessable from shore


T'wer me, I would hit the local Ohio River lock and dam. Several spots you can find Cats of size but from the bank and tied to one spot all day, that is going to be a higher percentage area.

The Skippies? They run when they run. I have given up trying to predict them. lol


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Is there somewhere on the eastern side that does boat rentals? Only thing i found on line is western side by Cincinnati


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

After the rain like we just had the mouth of a creek or river


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's some very good informative Youtube videos that I just watched,,,,, mostly on the subject of what baits are working the best. This River yakker is trying them all.
LM BASS, 12" crappie (makes me want to cry), & huge chunks of sucker,,,, FOR BAIT!.

Geee,,,, now we'll know what to do with all of those SMB & STEELHEAD that we catch!? ;>)






Check out his Night Trolling for Stripers video.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Here's some very good informative Youtube videos that I just watched,,,,, mostly on the subject of what baits are working the best. This River yakker is trying them all.
> LM BASS, 12" crappie (makes me want to cry), & huge chunks of sucker,,,, FOR BAIT!.
> 
> Geee,,,, now we'll know what to do with all of those SMB & STEELHEAD that we catch!? ;>)
> ...


There is a man who needs a Jon boat.

BTW If you might be looking for catfish videos more related to the Ohio River, try Chris Souders, Harley Neal, Hagan Grubs, and Steve Douglas. 
Chris Souders also does a live Q and A show on YT most Tuesday evenings about 7 pm and now has a TV show premiering on the Pursuit channel, May 4 I think it is.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Pooka said:


> There is a man who needs a Jon boat.
> 
> BTW If you might be looking for catfish videos more related to the Ohio River, try Chris Souders, Harley Neal, Hagan Grubs, and Steve Douglas.
> Chris Souders also does a live Q and A show on YT most Tuesday evenings about 7 pm and now has a TV show premiering on the Pursuit channel, May 4 I think it is.


I follow chris souders and steve douglas all the time. I just havent had much luck yet. I can can come down there and limit out on walleye and saugeye in no time come down for cats and no luck


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

DShaw1989 said:


> I follow chris souders and steve douglas all the time. I just havent had much luck yet. I can can come down there and limit out on walleye and saugeye in no time come down for cats and no luck


Yep, Judging by the number of catfish rods and reels I see for sale on FB every year, I think some folks get the idea that chasing the big ones on the Ohio R and tribs is easy.-- and then give up when they find that not to be true. 
Steve commented in an older video as to how he would not want to be a guide as he was not confident that he could put clients on fish as well as he thought a guide should. Also spoke about the days of getting skunked that you don't see on video. 
Chris's live shows from the boat are more representative of the reality and he is one of the better pro's out there. 

The fish are here, and they can be caught, but it is sure not a turkey shoot.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Yep thats for damn sure


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Life on the Big O, fish are there one day and gone the next. Its definitely frustrating, especially when you were slamming fish and have a buddy join you and the fishing sucks that day...LOL


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Chris is lucky to live along the WV border which protects the cats from commercial fishing but the commercial guys have found some loopholes and the added pressure from everyone who flocks there because its protected waters has certainly hurt the flathead fishery up there If Chris did all his videos here in Cinci it would be a different story. Since we hardly have any Flatheads and the blues are mostly 4-7 lbers. every one in a while we get a good one but its hard work, Last year in 14 trips my personal biggest on the Ohio River was a 14 lber, my partners had some bigger but that was for me.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Chris is lucky to live along the WV border which protects the cats from commercial fishing but the commercial guys have found some loopholes and the added pressure from everyone who flocks there because its protected waters has certainly hurt the flathead fishery up there If Chris did all his videos here in Cinci it would be a different story. Since we hardly have any Flatheads and the blues are mostly 4-7 lbers. every one in a while we get a good one but its hard work, Last year in 14 trips my personal biggest on the Ohio River was a 14 lber, my partners had some bigger but that was for me.


Yep, I am surprised that more hoop nets down there don't get snagged by anchors that have been "accidentally" left hanging.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Commercial fishing to supply paylakes have hurt the river fishery's.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

there are 4 or 5 feral ones in my back yard, come and get them any time ... they might make good bait to entice one of those 40 pounders out of their lair


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> Chris is lucky to live along the WV border which protects the cats from commercial fishing but the commercial guys have found some loopholes and the added pressure from everyone who flocks there because its protected waters has certainly hurt the flathead fishery up there If Chris did all his videos here in Cinci it would be a different story. Since we hardly have any Flatheads and the blues are mostly 4-7 lbers. every one in a while we get a good one but its hard work, Last year in 14 trips my personal biggest on the Ohio River was a 14 lber, my partners had some bigger but that was for me.


Mark, I thought that West Virginia closed those loopholes the commercial guys were using...


----------

